# Google Chrome or Firefox web browser?



## 007

So I've been using Firefox for a few years now but was recently turned on to TACO addon. There's where the problem started. It will periodically lock up Firefox for a few seconds every so often, and often enough to be quite aggravating. So I did a little research and yes, other Firefox users have complained of the same thing. My son runs google chrome and it appears this doesn't happen with that. So I've installed google chrome and I'm just starting to test drive it some. Pretty different from Firefox so it'll take some getting used to. But, the locking up issue with TACO is gone with the chrome. I reinstalled Adblock Plus also. Can't live without them now.

But I'm wondering, google chrome or Firefox? What are your preferences?

Please don't say Internet Explorer 9 ...


----------



## hortysir

What does TACO do?

I've uninstalled FF and re-installed the older 4.0 because I missed all the older add-ons.
I keep most of them disabled until I need 'em so they don;t interfere with what I'm doing.

Chrome works fine for me. No real compliants.
I just LIKE FF better.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Use Ghostery instead of TACO.
It does the same thing...in fact I believe it is older than TACO.
I have been using Ghostery for at least a year or so - and never a problem in FF.


----------



## 007

hortysir said:


> What does TACO do?
> 
> I've uninstalled FF and re-installed the older 4.0 because I missed all the older add-ons.
> I keep most of them disabled until I need 'em so they don;t interfere with what I'm doing.
> 
> Chrome works fine for me. No real compliants.
> I just LIKE FF better.


I like Firefox better myself, but that could just be because I'm so used to it.

There's a link to TACO in my OP, just click on TACO and it will tell you all about it.



iamwhatiseem said:


> Use Ghostery instead of TACO.
> It does the same thing...in fact I believe it is older than TACO.
> I have been using Ghostery for at least a year or so - and never a problem in FF.



https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ghostery/reviews/


----------



## eots

firefox has a free feature to covert youtube videos to mp3


----------



## 007

I don't know... so far I've been using google chrome all day, and I must say, I prefer Firefox over this chrome by far. But, the problem of the browser locking up from TACO is gone.

Hmmm... what to do...


----------



## hortysir

eots said:


> firefox has a free feature to covert youtube videos to mp3



I also use it's video hunter to snag Youtube videos


----------



## hortysir

Pale Rider said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does TACO do?
> 
> I've uninstalled FF and re-installed the older 4.0 because I missed all the older add-ons.
> I keep most of them disabled until I need 'em so they don;t interfere with what I'm doing.
> 
> Chrome works fine for me. No real compliants.
> I just LIKE FF better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Firefox better myself, but that could just be because I'm so used to it.
> 
> There's a link to TACO in my OP, just click on TACO and it will tell you all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use Ghostery instead of TACO.
> It does the same thing...in fact I believe it is older than TACO.
> I have been using Ghostery for at least a year or so - and never a problem in FF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ghostery/reviews/
Click to expand...


I use ghostery too.
Also use StopScript and AdBlockerPlus


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Firefox was my engine of choice for years.   Then they did an upgrade that totally messed up the way they did news reading.   That was when Chrome first came out, and i switched then and have not gone back


----------



## hortysir

Baruch Menachem said:


> Firefox was my engine of choice for years.   Then they did an upgrade that totally messed up the way they did news reading.   That was when Chrome first came out, and i switched then and have not gone back



I uninstalled the "new" FF, and went here:
Download Firefox 4.0 - FileHippo.com
And downloaded FF 4.0

I just say "no" when any update popups show up


----------



## jaw2929

I used to use Google Chrome - But have since switched back to Firefox. I won't even look at IE anymore.


----------



## PeteEU

Use to use Firefox but it got slow so I switched to Chrome and never looked back. I sometimes use IE since some webpages requires IE exclusively.. but IE9 aint bad either.


----------



## Ringel05

On rare occasions I use IE, then FF but most often I use Lunascape6 and CometBird.


----------



## Douger

Chrome and Iceweasel.I'm waiting for the guys at Midori to get their shit together. It's smoking fast yet still a bit buggy.


----------



## dblack

I've been using Chrome since it first came out and I really like it. At first, I thought it was much faster and more stable than Firefox, but on reflection I think that was mostly because of all the plugins I had installed. If you aren't interested in learning a new interface, you might try uninstalling from Firefox all the plugins you aren't using.


----------



## 007

PeteEU said:


> Use to use Firefox but it got slow so I switched to Chrome and never looked back. I sometimes use IE since some webpages requires IE exclusively.. but IE9 aint bad either.



Yeah I'm really liking this Google Chrome. Once I watched a few videos on features and how to use them, and I've got it pretty well customized and all set up, I do like it better than FF. I love the "most visited" webpage page. I have set that to my new home page which I haven't changed in ten years, but my old home page is on the "most visited" page. I think chrome might be a tad faster than FF for browsing too. I like chromes "bookmark bar" too. Yeah I'm liking the chrome, and the lock up problem from TACO, gone.


----------



## hortysir

marcuspowel said:


> If you have both Firefox and Chrome installed on your computer, you can use the pair to troubleshoot connection and other issues. For example, if a website does not load in Firefox, you can open Chrome to check the website. Additionally, if you create websites, you can install both browsers so that you can check your pages for discrepancies (because different browsers can render code differently).




I had to do that just now as this page froze on FF.
So while I was waiting I opened Chrome


----------



## ekrem

Chrome (-ium) loads websites faster and in standard configuration displays text of Websites nicer.
Firefox consumes less memory.
I use Firefox.


----------



## xotoxi

I like to use incognito mode in Chrome for all my pornography surfing needs.


----------



## Poli_Sigh

Started using Firefox several years ago, found it offered more features and options than Explorer.  However, after installing the last update I've had trouble with repeated "Not Responding" and "Warning Unresponsive Script" messages, plus extremely slow response time.  Followed the Troubleshooting and Help instructions, but nothing suggested worked.  I'm on a high-speed DSL connection so know that's not it.  

Decreased the hardware accelerator and changed the monitor refresh rate as suggested.  That seemed to help for a while, but now it's back to it's old habits.  I also downloaded and installed an updated graphics driver, which was also suggested. 

Anyone have any ideas not in the Firefox Virtual How-To Manual?


----------



## Peach

dblack said:


> I've been using Chrome since it first came out and I really like it. At first, I thought it was much faster and more stable than Firefox, but on reflection I think that was mostly because of all the plugins I had installed. If you aren't interested in learning a new interface, you might try uninstalling from Firefox all the plugins you aren't using.


Chrome. The young man who does my computers decided THAT question.


----------



## Ringel05

Poli_Sigh said:


> Started using Firefox several years ago, found it offered more features and options than Explorer.  However, after installing the last update I've had trouble with repeated "Not Responding" and "Warning Unresponsive Script" messages, plus extremely slow response time.  Followed the Troubleshooting and Help instructions, but nothing suggested worked.  I'm on a high-speed DSL connection so know that's not it.
> 
> Decreased the hardware accelerator and changed the monitor refresh rate as suggested.  That seemed to help for a while, but now it's back to it's old habits.  I also downloaded and installed an updated graphics driver, which was also suggested.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas not in the Firefox Virtual How-To Manual?



Computer stats?  Pentium 3, 4?  Duo core? Quad core?  How much RAM?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Pale Rider said:


> So I've been using Firefox for a few years now but was recently turned on to TACO addon. There's where the problem started. It will periodically lock up Firefox for a few seconds every so often, and often enough to be quite aggravating. So I did a little research and yes, other Firefox users have complained of the same thing. My son runs google chrome and it appears this doesn't happen with that. So I've installed google chrome and I'm just starting to test drive it some. Pretty different from Firefox so it'll take some getting used to. But, the locking up issue with TACO is gone with the chrome. I reinstalled Adblock Plus also. Can't live without them now.
> 
> But I'm wondering, google chrome or Firefox? What are your preferences?
> 
> Please don't say Internet Explorer 9 ...



TACO sucks. 

As for a choice between Firefox and Chrome, Firefox wins hands down. It uses less memory, runs faster, and doesn't track you across the internet.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

iamwhatiseem said:


> Use Ghostery instead of TACO.
> It does the same thing...in fact I believe it is older than TACO.
> I have been using Ghostery for at least a year or so - and never a problem in FF.



Ghostery is great, but I was using TACO for years, then Abine bought it and added a bunch of malware to it. Some developers have have taken the old code and maintained it as Beef TACO.


----------



## hortysir

xotoxi said:


> I like to use incognito mode in Chrome for all my pornography surfing needs.



Firefox is better because of AdBlockerPlus


----------



## hortysir

Poli_Sigh said:


> Started using Firefox several years ago, found it offered more features and options than Explorer.  However, after installing the last update I've had trouble with repeated "Not Responding" and "Warning Unresponsive Script" messages, plus extremely slow response time.  Followed the Troubleshooting and Help instructions, but nothing suggested worked.  I'm on a high-speed DSL connection so know that's not it.
> 
> Decreased the hardware accelerator and changed the monitor refresh rate as suggested.  That seemed to help for a while, but now it's back to it's old habits.  I also downloaded and installed an updated graphics driver, which was also suggested.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas not in the Firefox Virtual How-To Manual?




This is how I solved that problem



vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv



hortysir said:


> I uninstalled the "new" FF, and went here:
> Download Firefox 4.0 - FileHippo.com
> And downloaded FF 4.0
> 
> I just say "no" when any update popups show up


----------



## PeteEU

hortysir said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to use incognito mode in Chrome for all my pornography surfing needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox is better because of AdBlockerPlus
Click to expand...


Which also exists in Chrome.... using it right now!


----------



## Ringel05

PeteEU said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to use incognito mode in Chrome for all my pornography surfing needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox is better because of AdBlockerPlus
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which also exists in Chrome.... using it right now!
Click to expand...


As well as Ghostery, WOT, Better Privacy...........


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I have found that Chrome works better on Linux when on a site that is using a Microsoft based system...which is kinda rare, but they are out there.
For instance turbotax online...Firefox doesn't work. You push buttons and nothing happens. It works in Chrome.
My daughters IUPUI student interface is Microsoft based...FF doesn't work...Chrome does.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

PeteEU said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to use incognito mode in Chrome for all my pornography surfing needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox is better because of AdBlockerPlus
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which also exists in Chrome.... using it right now!
Click to expand...


It works better in Firefox, in Chrome it can interfere with loading a webpage.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ringel05 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox is better because of AdBlockerPlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also exists in Chrome.... using it right now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As well as Ghostery, WOT, Better Privacy...........
Click to expand...


It doesn't have anything that really compares to NoScript, which is why I will always use Firefox.


----------



## Provocateur

Pale Rider said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use to use Firefox but it got slow so I switched to Chrome and never looked back. I sometimes use IE since some webpages requires IE exclusively.. but IE9 aint bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm really liking this Google Chrome. Once I watched a few videos on features and how to use them, and I've got it pretty well customized and all set up, I do like it better than FF. I love the "most visited" webpage page. I have set that to my new home page which I haven't changed in ten years, but my old home page is on the "most visited" page. I think chrome might be a tad faster than FF for browsing too. I like chromes "bookmark bar" too. Yeah I'm liking the chrome, and the lock up problem from TACO, gone.
Click to expand...


The biggest benefit of using Chrome is that it doesn't have a problem formatting files when you use google.docs.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Provocateur said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use to use Firefox but it got slow so I switched to Chrome and never looked back. I sometimes use IE since some webpages requires IE exclusively.. but IE9 aint bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm really liking this Google Chrome. Once I watched a few videos on features and how to use them, and I've got it pretty well customized and all set up, I do like it better than FF. I love the "most visited" webpage page. I have set that to my new home page which I haven't changed in ten years, but my old home page is on the "most visited" page. I think chrome might be a tad faster than FF for browsing too. I like chromes "bookmark bar" too. Yeah I'm liking the chrome, and the lock up problem from TACO, gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest benefit of using Chrome is that it doesn't have a problem formatting files when you use google.docs.
Click to expand...


I haven't noticed


----------



## Provocateur

iamwhatiseem said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm really liking this Google Chrome. Once I watched a few videos on features and how to use them, and I've got it pretty well customized and all set up, I do like it better than FF. I love the "most visited" webpage page. I have set that to my new home page which I haven't changed in ten years, but my old home page is on the "most visited" page. I think chrome might be a tad faster than FF for browsing too. I like chromes "bookmark bar" too. Yeah I'm liking the chrome, and the lock up problem from TACO, gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest benefit of using Chrome is that it doesn't have a problem formatting files when you use google.docs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed
Click to expand...

Converting excel into google docs using FF, often the cells get distorted.  

I've heard many coworkers complain about the same thing.


----------



## Ropey

I've used Chrome since I had an issue with Firefox formatting.  I've not gone back.


----------



## Ringel05

I was just trying out Chrome........ It's driving me nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

AaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Why the pirate talk over Chrome?   I love it.


----------



## Ringel05

Baruch Menachem said:


> Why the pirate talk over Chrome?   I love it.



I use Firefox and Firefox derivatives with the old menu bar installed, you can't do that on Chrome which means, right now, it's like exploring an alien landscape when it's most inconvenient and frustrating.  Maybe later, (this is the third time I've been frustrated by Chrome's set up).


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8x45Ao_eP8]Google Chrome Tricks (Simplified) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Firefox is my favorite. Opera is a close second, then Chrome. Then Safari.  Then telegrams, then telegraphs. Then fountain pens and paper. Then scratching on a cave wall. Then Internet Explorer.


----------



## Ringel05

Douger said:


> Google Chrome Tricks (Simplified) - YouTube





Save it for the newbies, I think I can find my way around browser settings....... besides it doesn't show how to install a menu bar....... because you can't install a menu bar......


----------



## Katiegrrl0

I like firefox.


----------



## bobcollum

Not a fan of Chrome, too much memory usage.

I would think doing an reinstall of FF would solve your problem.


----------



## PeteEU

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which also exists in Chrome.... using it right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as Ghostery, WOT, Better Privacy...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't have anything that really compares to NoScript, which is why I will always use Firefox.
Click to expand...


Err it has NoScript... so...


----------



## BreadHog

Google Chrome is best browser. I have use it and I have find that it is several time faster compare to other popular browser. That's why people using the Google Chrome more.


----------



## waltky

Lately I've been having a problem with Firefox 11.0...

... temporarily locking up when I switch between tabs...

... anybody else havin' this problem or hear anything about it?


----------



## craighood

I always prefer Google Chrome. It is one of the fastest browser which I have ever seen and used. Its downloading and browsing speed is really very impressive.


----------



## Networker1100

Google Chrome is the fastest because it is the "lightest" browser... There is not much running in the background of the browser to slow it down so in turn, you have more processing power to browse. Because of this, it is also one of the more secure browsers. To supplement this, using TACO and "prefer https" will really enhance your browsing experience...


----------



## Intense

I like Firefox best. It bugs me that Google Chrome can't be cleaned up with Spybot or C-Cleaner. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Networker1100

Intense said:


> I like Firefox best. It bugs me that Google Chrome can't be cleaned up with Spybot or C-Cleaner. Maybe it's just me.



cCleaner will clean up Chrome. You just have to make sure you have the appropriate selections under the "Applications" tab. It will get rid of cookies, passwords, auto-fill, etc. It's deselected by default. Be careful though if you don't have your passwords written down...


----------



## Intense

waltky said:


> Lately I've been having a problem with Firefox 11.0...
> 
> ... temporarily locking up when I switch between tabs...
> 
> ... anybody else havin' this problem or hear anything about it?



Yeah. Playing YouTube. Temporarily using Chrome right now. Strike that. It's working okay.
I like FF's Favorites Configuration better.


----------



## skipper

Networker1100 said:


> Google Chrome is the fastest because it is the "lightest" browser... There is not much running in the background of the browser to slow it down so in turn, you have more processing power to browse. Because of this, it is also one of the more secure browsers. To supplement this, using TACO and "prefer https" will really enhance your browsing experience...



You will actually loose more processing power with Chrome the more tabs you have open. This is because each tab runs as a separate process. Open a few sites and look in task manager. You will see as many chrome.exe processes as you have tabs open. Yeah, Chrome blazes with when it's lightly loaded but that changes with the amount of workload required.


----------



## waltky

Don't download 16 yet till they work the bugs out of it...

*Mozilla Firefox browser upgrade taken offline due to vulnerability*
_11 October 2012 - The Firefox browser is used by millions worldwide_


> The latest version of Mozilla's Firefox browser has been taken offline after a security vulnerability was discovered.  Users who had upgraded to version 16 were advised to downgrade to the previous safe release until Firefox developers released a fix.  The vulnerability allowed "a malicious site to potentially determine which websites users have visited", Mozilla said.  The non-profit company said that only a "limited number of users are affected". The download had been taken offline within a day of its initial release, the organisation's UK spokesman said.  He added that no users had been upgraded automatically to the new version.
> 
> Automatically upgraded
> 
> In a blog post, Mozilla's director of security assurance Michael Coates said a fix was being worked on and should be expected on Thursday.  "At this time we have no indication that this vulnerability is currently being exploited in the wild," he added.  "Firefox 16 has been temporarily removed from the current installer page and users will automatically be upgraded to the new version as soon as it becomes available.  "As a precaution, users can downgrade to version 15.0.1 by following these instructions. Alternatively, users can wait until our patches are issued and automatically applied to address the vulnerability."
> 
> Firefox was one of the three leading web browsers, with more than 450 million users worldwide, Mozilla said.  Microsoft's Internet Explorer and relative newcomer Google Chrome are its key competitors.  In recent months, various figures suggested Chrome had overtaken Firefox's market share, pushing the Mozilla Foundation's flagship product into third place in the browser race.
> 
> BBC News - Mozilla Firefox browser upgrade taken offline due to vulnerability


----------



## Toro

Firefox is really beginning to suck. I'm thinking about switching to Safari.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I use NetScape Navigator... runs great on my Windows ME machine.


----------



## dblack

Toro said:


> Firefox is really beginning to suck. I'm thinking about switching to Safari.



Here's one thing I've noticed. Firefox tends to suffer more from crummy plugins than Chrome or Safari. When I first got Chrome I thought it was lightening fast -but then later I worked with a fresh install of Firefox and experienced similar speed. If you're having issues, and want to stay with Firefox for familiarity or whatever reason - you might try ripping out the plugins you're not using.


----------



## Toro

Firefox is crashing a lot. Also, it "remembers" the file where something has been downloaded, except it often "remembers" the wrong location.


----------



## JWBooth

Toro said:


> Firefox is really beginning to suck. I'm thinking about switching to Safari.



It (Firefox) is a bit of a hog, but I rarely have any problems out of it.


----------



## mamooth

With Chrome, everything you type into the URL/search bar gets reported to Google. The Google CEO's response to that concern was "Look, if you're not guilty of anything, you have nothing to worry about." Hence, I use Firefox.

Interestingly, Mozilla gets paid millions by Google for making Google the default search engine on Firefox. But that just means searches get reported to Google, or whichever search engine I choose. Simply browsing on Firefox isn't tracked.

If you haven't tried Firefox for a while, check it out again. It's much faster and leaner now, only barely slower than Chrome. And it's gotten much better at not letting bad plugins crash the browser. And they've added an easy way to reset the profile to default (while keeping bookmarks and settings), which fixes most old problems.

My plugin list -- designed for privacy and security -- is:

Adblock Plus (blocks most ads)
Ghostery (blocks tracking cookies. There are currently 4 tracking cookies on this board.)
Flashblock (Flash animations only play if you click on them)
NoScript (javascript scripts don't run without permission)
BetterPrivacy (blocks LSO/Flash cookies)


----------



## mamooth

Toro said:


> Firefox is really beginning to suck. I'm thinking about switching to Safari.



If you're on a Mac, Safari is by far the best browser. Maybe check out Firefox again with v18 in around 3 months, which is when Firefox will begin supporting the high resolution mode of Retina displays.

If you're on  a PC, Safari is a dead browser. Safari v6 was released for the mac, but not the PC. Apple has quietly given up on the Windows version of Safari, and they no longer offer any versions of it for download.


----------



## kacunxx

Google Chrome is the fastest because it is the "lightest" browser


----------



## SleepingFighter

Mozilla Firefox is better than other all browsers because it has all latest addons and tools.


----------



## KissMy

Videos are crap in FireFox. I like it for most other things but I have to watch YouTube & other videos in IE9


----------



## Noomi

007 said:


> So I've been using Firefox for a few years now but was recently turned on to TACO addon. There's where the problem started. It will periodically lock up Firefox for a few seconds every so often, and often enough to be quite aggravating. So I did a little research and yes, other Firefox users have complained of the same thing. My son runs google chrome and it appears this doesn't happen with that. So I've installed google chrome and I'm just starting to test drive it some. Pretty different from Firefox so it'll take some getting used to. But, the locking up issue with TACO is gone with the chrome. I reinstalled Adblock Plus also. Can't live without them now.
> 
> But I'm wondering, google chrome or Firefox? What are your preferences?
> 
> Please don't say Internet Explorer 9 ...



I used to use IE, but I use Firefox now.


----------



## waltky

Mamooth wrote: _My plugin list -- designed for privacy and security -- is:

Adblock Plus (blocks most ads)
Ghostery (blocks tracking cookies. There are currently 4 tracking cookies on this board.)
Flashblock (Flash animations only play if you click on them)
NoScript (javascript scripts don't run without permission)
BetterPrivacy (blocks LSO/Flash cookies)_

I put these in and now something is blocking the MyJuno home page...

... from showing the news categories...

... any ideas?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

waltky said:


> Mamooth wrote: _My plugin list -- designed for privacy and security -- is:
> 
> Adblock Plus (blocks most ads)
> Ghostery (blocks tracking cookies. There are currently 4 tracking cookies on this board.)
> Flashblock (Flash animations only play if you click on them)
> NoScript (javascript scripts don't run without permission)
> BetterPrivacy (blocks LSO/Flash cookies)_
> 
> I put these in and now something is blocking the MyJuno home page...
> 
> ... from showing the news categories...
> 
> ... any ideas?



Probably NoScript, I don't recommend it for the casual user. You need to see what scripts are being blocked, and allow the ones needed to run your news section.


----------



## waltky

quantum wrote: _Probably NoScript, I don't recommend it for the casual user. You need to see what scripts are being blocked, and allow the ones needed to run your news section._

Nope...

... I uninstalled NoScript & still have the problem.


----------



## retro

I've tried other browsers, but keep returning to K-Meleon from kmeleon.sourceforge.net/

What! you might say ..

Exactly, nobody's heard of it.  It's small and fast, stops Adverts and Flash dead.

Works fine on Youtube and 'other' video sites .. and importantly, doesn't keep track of everywhere you go, and what you download.

It's highly configurable and can represent itself to other sites as Firefox if you wish.

Sites like Youtube report 'your browser is not supported' - but actually I'm happy about that. No unwanted scripts can run amok if sites don't recognise what browser you're running.

I've been running it for years, so it's very old - but still my preference.

Chrome looks over your shoulder far too much for me.


----------



## waltky

retro wrote: _Works fine on Youtube and 'other' video sites..._

... and then...

... _Sites like Youtube report 'your browser is not supported'..._

Could you clarify?...

... also, is it for Linux?...

... I tried installing it in XP but kept getting errors for every file being installed.


----------



## retro

waltky said:


> retro wrote: _Works fine on Youtube and 'other' video sites..._
> 
> ... and then...
> 
> ... _Sites like Youtube report 'your browser is not supported'..._
> 
> Could you clarify?...
> 
> ... also, is it for Linux?...
> 
> ... I tried installing it in XP but kept getting errors for every file being installed.



Phew, I've never had any problems with installation myself Waltky.  

I'm also using XP at the moment, but I've used it in Vista and Windows7 previously with no problems.

Aren't computers wonderful? 

There are different versions - I'm using Version 1.5.4.  For me installation runs smoothly to the default directory on c:\ with no intervention required on my part.  Perhaps you are trying the Version 1.6 beta?  I should stick with 1.5.4 as it's the current stable version.

Does it say what type of errors are occurring?  You could try another download, in case you just happened to get a bad copy.

Check out : kmeleon.sourceforge.net/wiki/InstallationGuide

I think it's specifically for Windows, using the basic Firefox engine.  No Linux as far as I know.

Sorry you couldn't get it to install - I've had it so long I'm amazed there are any problems.

Youtube has been moaning at me for ages - I just ignore it, and it still works.
I think companies just keep trying to get you to move to their 'favoured' browsers.
There's probably something in it for them for every convert .. 

Hope you get it working ..


----------



## RightNorLeft

Ive been using FF a long time. I try them all, recently I was using Seamonkey for about 3 months, its NetScape Nav basis with FF addons and thunderbird mail...it does not have fullf functionality with all FF addons and thats why I went back to FF betas.
  Ive tried safari, chrome, opera etc...and I always come back to FF...one thing is a certaintly I do not like or use IE


----------

